# Don't Ask Your Doctor About "Low T"



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/opinion/dont-ask-your-doctor-about-low-t.html?action=click&contentCollection=Fashion%20%26%20Style&module=MostEmailed&version=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Never been a fan of the shots, but low T is not to be ignored. However, it's better to treat it as naturally as possible by lifting weights, leading and winning, etc.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Agreed 100%.

Weight training, natural supplements like 10g arginine powder with small amount of water immediately before bed on an empty stomach does raise HGH levels. Natural test boosters make the body produce more test as well but nothing like a steroid. Having sex 3x week is just enough to start raising test levels and reducing the chances of serious heart issues by up to 50%. All these help raise the bodies test levels without test shots. I know because it works great for me.:smthumbup:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I read it this morning, I think the title is a bit misleading in that he's not against all TRT, just the willy-nilly knee jerk it's the first thing to be done, not the last. Docs just writing scrips with no testing or follow up, crazy IMO.

Weight loss has upped my T I think. It came up that I haven't been this horny in a decade. She noticed that too and put together that we quit smoking a decade ago and are only now starting to shed the extra pounds.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

bewilderness said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/opinion/dont-ask-your-doctor-about-low-t.html?action=click&contentCollection=Fashion%20%26%20Style&module=MostEmailed&version=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article


Why? I'm under 65 and I haven't had a heart attack. So, according your link I'm at no increased risk (which is minimal anyway).


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I read it this morning, I think the title is a bit misleading in that he's not against all TRT, just the willy-nilly knee jerk it's the first thing to be done, not the last. Docs just writing scrips with no testing or follow up, crazy IMO.
> 
> Weight loss has upped my T I think. It came up that I haven't been this horny in a decade. She noticed that too and put together that we quit smoking a decade ago and are only now starting to shed the extra pounds.


My husband has been getting injections since October or November (Can't remember which was the first month he got one). His doctor requests blood tests every other month, BEFORE he goes in for the next injection. He has to get the blood drawn and give enough time for his doctor to get the results. He is 32, no heart disease, and levels were in the low to mid 100s range, before injections were started. My point is that his doctor is very active in monitoring him, and should there be a problem, the injections will be lowered or stopped, accordingly. I do agree, though, that it's stupid for a doctor NOT to follow up on this.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Why? I'm under 65 and I haven't had a heart attack. So, according your link I'm at no increased risk (which is minimal anyway).


Do you take T shots? I have wondered if it caused my pyronies. I have not found anything linking T shots to pyronies though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Thound said:


> Do you take T shots? I have wondered if it caused my pyronies. I have not found anything linking T shots to pyronies though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, exogenous T for me for a few more years (prostate cancer) and there is no known link to peyronies. Most of my clients who are over age 45, male and female, including medical professionals, are on some form of bio-identical testosterone supplementation.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> BTW, how are you two doing health wise now?


Doing better, finally. Still some things that have to be worked on, but nothing changes overnight. 

We've improved our diet, which has helped tremendously. This weather has kept us holed up inside the apartment for the most part, though. But, over all, health is improving.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Doing better, finally. Still some things that have to be worked on, but nothing changes overnight.
> 
> We've improved our diet, which has helped tremendously. This weather has kept us holed up inside the apartment for the most part, though. But, over all, health is improving.


Glad to hear that


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a diet recommendation for low T that is different from NYT article:

How To Increase Testosterone Naturally | Mark's Daily Apple


----------



## spanz (Feb 6, 2014)

testosterone treeatments are like pouring gasoline on a fire as far as prostate cancer. I bet a lot these guys running for the low T creams will regret it in 5 years time.

Find other ways to get it up, including Cialis or Viagra.


----------



## deload (Dec 13, 2013)

I am on TRT. And I can tell you that a good Dr. will monitor you. The gel or cream is not good if you have children around because of accidental exposure. However the shots do not carry the same risk of exposure. 

The risk of heart attack is due to elevated RBC. There is a relatively easy fix for that. I just go give blood 2 times a year and have since I stared therapy because I knew this was a possible side effect. Another risk is water retention. That is typicall due to the aromatse enzyme converting testosterone to estrogen. This is a natural process and how the male body makes the majority of its estrogen. This can happen to anyone on therapy wether its bio-identical or not (the conversion rate is typically lower on bio-identical). When this happens if you are taking a long esther type of testosterone the best way to fix it until levels can be adjusted is for your Dr. to prescribe an aromitase inhibitor. For the creams, gels and short esther shots the fastest way to fix this is to lower the dose due to the shorter half life this will work faster than adding another medication. If your levels are monitored and kept in the normal range then the other risks such as agression and psychological factors do not come into play.

If your body has stopped making testosterone then clean diet, excercise, getting enough rest, and stress reduction- all of those will not make a difference in getting your body to produce normal amounts. There are typically external factors that caused your body to stop normal hormone production in the first place. Unfortunately for some men, even after the cause is identified and resolved the body just does not turn itself on the way we want. T levels may rise but they don't come back to optimal levels.
This leads me to another point. T replacement therapy is for life. Once you are on it your body will shut down whatever small amounts your body is making naturally due to the HPTA feedback system. So levels need to be monitored after the inital period. Because its not unusal to see a drop in total T 6-12 months after the start of therapy and the doseage will need to be adjusted again. A good endo doc will keep all of this in mind when prescribing.


----------

